
How Does Submissive Sex Work in the Age of #MeToo? - eodafbaloo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/12/style/submissive-sex-me-too.html
======
fiiv
> The last thing a woman wants to be worrying about while in the heat of the
> moment is whether her arousal is an expression of her own distinct eroticism
> or a symptom of patriarchal oppression.

That statement is literally the definition of overthinking something.

~~~
mtmail
It may be an example, but it's not the literal definition.

------
vfulco
Men and women aren't supposed to have sex anymore without legally binding
contracts witnessed by 3rd parties. Otherwise, men have nothing but
undefinable downside.

